# A touchy Subject Road Hunting....Your Thoughts.



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

*Should Rode Hunting Be Kept......*​
Yes3670.59%NO!!!!!1529.41%


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I like rode hunting its fun and a good way to get birds if you do it *legally* I hope they dont make it illegal here in SD

Your Thoughts


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I think it's pretty fun to walk around in the fresh air and shoot at birds I don't see until they launch, that's way cooler. 8)


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

I road hunt ducks. :lol: No, seriously, of the seven ducks I've killed so far this season (my first seven ever), four were spotted from the road. All but one were in public areas, and that one I asked and got permission before entering private land to shoot it, even though it was darn close to the right-o-way.

I personally have no problem with road-hunting pheasants so long as you're CAREFULL!!!!!!!!!!!! One time some guy shot across the highway not far in front of me, at a runnin' rooster that crossed the road. :eyeroll: Not smart. Or legal.

-Dave


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Good morning everyone,

I think it is a good idea to keep road hunting on the books, here's why.

Some hunters are different able (disabled), and just can not get out and
walk for miles. They should have the chance to hunt.

There are elderly hunters that still enjoy to hunt and probably just like to
ride around with a friend and talk and get out of the house once in a while.
Road hunting gives them a chance to hunt.

We loose enough rights through law makers that have never had it tough
and do not understand the whole situation and are influanced by someone
that thought they were wronged some how.

I am lucky I still have my health and physically fit to walk where ever
I want to, someday I might not be able to do this. I want to be able to 
hunt with my childern.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

any of you road hunt the way where you drive see them in the ditch jump out of the truck shoot at em in a *legal way* and then get them? also anyone ever shot a pheasant on the ground?


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

You almost have to shoot them on the ground that way, don't you? What if they fly, there's very little room for error between the road and privat land...


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Road hunting is looked down upon among most landowners! There was a time when I got a kick out of just killing birds anyway I could! We all probably go through that at one period! Then you graduate and realize, it's not about killing a dumb rooster in the ditch...It's about the opportunity you have to hunt! It's so much more satisfying to watch the dog work for your birds and try to out smart them on their own turf...Not yours(The Road)! From a safety standpoint road hunting is not a good idea! Driving along at 40 miles and hour, slamming on the breaks and jumping out with guns blazing. Think what you are teaching your kids! Leave that for the Deer Hunters! Now, if you want to walk a ditch that you have the legal right to hunt on...Than go for it!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I guess a see no problem with it and don't see it is being a huge problem because we have other laws in place that limit the road hunting when necessary. Hell if we eliminate road hunting in deer season, quite a few hunters won 't know how to hunt. Do I road hunt, some but only on my way to the next spot to walk or when I am out scouting. Is that a bad thing? Not really. Good point mentioned about older hunters or others with handicaps. What if you have a cast on your leg because of an injury? Or have a bum knee? Sometimes what sounds like a good idea has angles to it that someone who is a "pure" hunter does not think of when making certain proposals. If we get rid of road hunting we might as well case our guns between hunting spots because you will no longer need your gun when you are out driving around. That will certainly help those that will have to enforce the laws. But then.......no guns in the pickup rack? That is not the NODAK way!!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

In a way we already have that. It's called posted on both sides of the road.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I always "road hunt" on the way home. Driving the back country is the only way to find new land to hunt on, locations of birds, and if your lucky, you get to meet and talk to farmers.

However, those people that bust out of the vehicle and wildly shoot pheasants on posted land, close to buildings, etc are slob hunters.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I've never ground-pounded a pheasant save for when it was shot, wounded and running and I didn't have a dog.

Road hunting is like catch-and-keep fishing. As sportsmen, we start out not serious (or maybe too serious) where taking a bird or a limit is the end-all be all. We also are a little rough around the edges. But if you are interested in something, fishing, hunting whatever, you evolve as you learn the activity.

I rarely keep fish, and the ones I do are personally slotted. I've learned that from my experiences. I don't jump out of the truck and start blasting at birds like I did two years ago. I now have a dog, so I let him out into where the bird went. If he gets the bird up, great, if not, we just walk the rest of the land. (I guess that is refined road hunting) But now I am more apt to drive up to a likely area, hop out of the truck with the dog and just start walking.

Should we get rid of road hunting in any jurisdiction...no probably not. But I will avoid it as long as I have a dog with me.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Nick

That was deep, especially from a guy who is an hour ahead of us!!! :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

well, idk about any of you drive slowly like on a section line and you can here them running in the ditch and then jump out and walk the ditch for a while i think of that as also road hunting


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Yea Nick very deep :eyeroll: 
How does your catch and release practice work on pheasants? Do you just shoot in the air and only try to truly knock down every third or fourth bird :lol: 
What does the dog think about this practice? :lol: Most good dogs don't tolerate misses well. oke: I had a good friend with a great ESS after 6 misses in a row she sat down in front of us and we had to bribe her to go back to work. Thank God it took 5 shots but we got the next bird........


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

> Should we get rid of road hunting in any jurisdiction...no probably not. But I will avoid it as long as I have a dog with me.


HHHHMMMM, sounds like "lawyer talk" too me. Hey NJ, do you know of any good "perch sloughs?"....... :wink:


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

In my mind there are 2 kinds of road hunting. The first one is driving down the road you see a bird slam on the brakes and jump out with guns blazing. I am not a fan of this kind of hunting. The second one is walking the ditch, either because you saw a bird and decided to walk the ditch to see if you can get him up or are walking to hopfully get one to flush. I don't have a problem with this. I know that the second option is very popular in South Dakota. This is not a bad idea and at least it gives the guy who doesn't have access to private land a chance.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

What is the challenge of hunting a road? I can see it now all of the guys taking their favorite road to the taxidermist. Yup got me some nice blacktop today make it look purdy! tomorrow I am gonna go for the grand slam and get me some concrete to go with the dirt and gravel! The little misses is gonna be ticked that she has to move another picture for my new mounts! ya gotta mount em though they all taste like dirt!

Seriously though, I don't much care for road hunting other than to locate birds and to find good fields to work. As silly as it may sound i really look forward to fall so I can get some much needed exercise and enjoy the walks with friends in the fields.

Just my two cents

Bob


----------



## flytier231 (Nov 1, 2005)

'scuse my ignorance, but I'm not from your area, so you can really jump out of your vehicle with a loaded shotgun and blast pheasants in the ditch!? WOW! What a difference a couple of states away makes! In WI it is illegal to hunt and shoot within 50 ft. of the centerline of a paved road. Guns must be in a zippered, or tied case in a vehicle. Unloaded of course. Here's where it gets really sticky: if I put my gun in the case while the case is IN the car, it is considered to be the same as having an uncased gun in the car, and illegal! You have to take the case out of the car to put the gun inside of it. That part comes under the category of "life is too short", or, not short enough for the person who thought that one up! Read the rules carefully if you come here to hunt!
To road hunting - I like Jiffy's comments about a guy being able to hunt the ditches if he has no access to private land, esp. since that will be my situation if I can do a short trip to ND to try and get my dog on some birds this fall. But just doing the jump and blast would be frowned upon here by most landowners even on the back roads where the 50 ft. doesn't apply. Seems like a pretty desperate and potentially dangerous way to get a bird. Besides, where's the "sport". If you want meat, sell your gun and buy chicken. It would be cheaper. 
Hey, I don't mean to offend anyone, but anyone who really "hunts" the totally "jump and blast" method, well, I guess I don't care if I offend them!
If I'm back again, I'll work on more brevity!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

^^^dang thats gotta suck^^^


----------



## flytier231 (Nov 1, 2005)

It'd mainly suck if I got ticketed for violating. I've been lucky, and lately smart enough to case the gun outside the car.

Good news, for me anyway : my trip to ND is ON for next weekend. Hope we can find birds in more places than the ditches! My dog would resent the "jump and blast" style!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

hope you have fun I myself and my dad and grandpa are going also this wknd in SD


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

In ND you can legally have a loaded magazine or a receiver in the vehicle uncased on a non-paved road, the chamber has to be empty.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah in SD i put them in the magazine and then put a shell in after i exit the vehicle


----------



## aztec (Oct 27, 2005)

This has been an interesting discussion. As noted by another poster, road hunting in our state is essentially illegal already. What are the road hunting regulations in North Dakota and South Dakota pertaining to the situation where you see a pheasant in the ditch and then get out and try to have the dog put him up?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

no time for dog just run into the ditch and flush him and then shoot him


----------

